# All Men should Check their Nuts



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

When cornering I could hear a scrape/knocking noise from the front axle.
Like all blokes I thought it would go away, it did`nt, got louder  
I removed the wheel trim an nut covers to reveal my "NUTS" were very nearly at the end of the thread and moveable with fingers only.
I have now tightened my "NUTS" to the required torque and can assure all in future I will have a very good feel of my "NUTS" in future! GET TORQUING


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Good advice, I regularly check my nuts and nothing has dropped off so far 8O 8O 

Trevor


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Wot nuts?


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

will tell Tony to check his nuts :wink: 

told him but wont repeat what he said 8O 8O :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Women's work


----------

